# Does anyone live near Shaftesbury?  Or Bournemouth?



## citygirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Am I in the right forum here?  If not, can someone move me to the right one please? 

Does anyone know anything about these two areas please, that i could ask a few questions of?...

Thanks in advance


----------



## whoha (Feb 18, 2010)

What do you want to know


----------



## citygirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Just about the areas in general really. a few specific questions based around public transport/and or cheap holiday/stay over options in the area/campsites/caravan parks    Maybe planning a familyish holiday in the area you see and do like the opinion of people on here


----------



## whoha (Feb 18, 2010)

Public transport could be difficult depending on what you expect of it.Particulary away from the larger towns.
Hundreds of campsites to choose from.They have got much busier over the last couple of years.
Its a lovely place for a family holiday.
I know the shaftesbury area better than Bournemouth.I think Sparklefish knows more about the Bournemouth.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 18, 2010)

oooh. well you could come in handy    may i pm you please?


----------



## whoha (Feb 18, 2010)

of course


----------



## citygirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Ta


----------



## Maggot (Feb 18, 2010)

whoha said:


> Its a lovely place for a family holiday.


What are good things to do with children in the area?


----------



## whoha (Feb 18, 2010)

Sitting in fields.Making dens in the woods.Going to the sea side.Looking for fossils.That sort of thing.
Apart from that just the usual swimming cinema bowling type places.
Ohh and Monkey world.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 18, 2010)

whoha said:


> Sitting in fields.Making dens in the woods.Going to the sea side.Looking for fossils.That sort of thing.
> Apart from that just the usual swimming cinema bowling type places.
> *Ohh and Monkey world*.



oh now you have me all excited!


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2010)

Monkey World is fairly easily accessible by public transport I think. Not sure what the buses are like round Shaftesbury. 

I live in poole and buses and trains around here are very regular to bournemouth, christchurch, new forest etc.

The oceanarium in bournemouth is good but expensive.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 18, 2010)

whoha said:


> Sitting in fields.Making dens in the woods.Going to the sea side.Looking for fossils.That sort of thing.
> Apart from that just the usual swimming cinema bowling type places.
> Ohh and Monkey world.


Shaftesbury is quite a way from the sea. 

Citygirl, if you don't have a car then Bournemouth is a much better bet. Shaftesbury doesn't have a train station and you will find it tricky to get about.


----------



## Looby (Feb 18, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Shaftesbury is quite a way from the sea.
> 
> Citygirl, if you don't have a car then Bournemouth is a much better bet. Shaftesbury doesn't have a train station and you will find it tricky to get about.



Or the purbecks. Lulworth and Swanage have regular buses in summer season.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 19, 2010)

buses are as good as trains. and we'd not mind walking either.  looking for perhaps a campsite that takes tents and has hookup, but is easily accessible by walking/bus/train to shaftesbury, bournemouth, monkey world/other beachy/wildlife/free places and things to do...

not asking too much am i?  lol


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 19, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Or the purbecks. Lulworth and Swanage have regular buses in summer season.



 I love purbecks and Lullworth - Defo something to look at citygirl.
Theres a campsite at Lullworth

Ooo and theres a Steam Train connection at Swanage that runs past a few outdoorsy campsites (not butlins types) - Steam train runs quite late too - takes you from Corfe Castle to Swanage
I'm looking into this myself soon


----------



## citygirl (Feb 19, 2010)

We'd be travelling all the way down there with suitcases/tents/etc without a car.  a real proper adventure


----------



## citygirl (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone fancy joining us?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 19, 2010)

Would love too but my pennies are not a'stretching well this year

Heres a linky to Lulworth tho you may want to try and stay in Bournemouth if ya lugging suitcases depends how strong you are!

http://www.lulworthonline.co.uk/


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> I love purbecks and Lullworth - Defo something to look at citygirl.
> Theres a campsite at Lullworth
> 
> Ooo and theres a Steam Train connection at Swanage that runs past a few outdoorsy campsites (not butlins types) - Steam train runs quite late too - takes you from Corfe Castle to Swanage
> I'm looking into this myself soon



the steam train is excellent, got it last year, people wave at you from their gardens as you go by  I liked monkey world too, and there are a load of great beaches around there, I drove so other than the steam train, know nothing about the public transport


----------



## Maggot (Feb 19, 2010)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> I love purbecks and Lullworth - Defo something to look at citygirl.
> Theres a campsite at Lullworth
> 
> Ooo and theres a Steam Train connection at Swanage that runs past a few outdoorsy campsites (not butlins types) - Steam train runs quite late too - takes you from Corfe Castle to Swanage
> I'm looking into this myself soon


The steam train is great, we went on it last year.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 19, 2010)

marty21 said:


> the steam train is excellent, got it last year, people wave at you from their gardens as you go by  I liked monkey world too, and there are a load of great beaches around there, I drove so other than the steam train, know nothing about the public transport



I always wave to all the peeps on it and when I'm on it I wave to the watchers and I feel very grand!


Maggot said:


> The steam train is great, we went on it last year.


Did you have your own cabin


----------



## citygirl (Feb 19, 2010)

So lots of votes for the steam trains then   We have them up here too. but never get to go on em lol


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Feb 19, 2010)

You should have a lokk at this thread toohttp://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=317372


----------



## Maggot (Feb 20, 2010)

*Miss Daisy* said:


> Did you have your own cabin


It's not a boat, so no cabins. 

When we went on, it wasn't that crowded and we largely had a carriage to ourselves.  Everything But The Girl were on the same train.


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 21, 2010)

I live near Bournemouth, and travel around quite a bit on public transport (due to not having a car...), so I might be of some use. Possibly.

Good train services as long as you're going along the coast, not up.

X53 double decker bus is pretty reliable and goes from Poole right along to Abbotsbury, West Bay, Bridport, Lyme Regis, on to Exeter.

Swanage is train to Wareham, then half and hour-ish bus journey. Or there's an open-top bus that goes from Bournemouth to Swanage.

Monkeyworld is train to Wool, then 15-minute walk.

Loads of ways to get to Brownsea Island.

Lulworth always struck me as fairly inaccesible by public transport though...


----------



## citygirl (Feb 21, 2010)

So much good stuff both on here and in my pm box. thanks guys  

Ok.  Here would be the "plan" as i see it.  My priority place to stay would probably be near/in shaftesbury.  the reason i'm going really is to visit a friend who lives there primarily.  i could get the coach straight into there. and would be public transporting it from then on.  would like to be able to get out and about, don't mind hiking or walking a bit, but with a 6 yr old trailing behind. lol.  but if we run out of time/money free cheap closeby things would be of benefit.  and that doesn't have to be amusements/beaches, can be playgrounds and nature gardens and woods


----------

